# General > Technical Support >  windows 8.1

## Mr P Cannop

should i up grade to this ??

----------


## Alrock

From What?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

from windows 7

----------


## susie

I did and I regret every single day I go on the computer since then. In fact I only use the computer for printing stuff, I got a kindle fire HD which is excellent for everything I need....internet shopping, visiting fora, reference, videos, documents, etc

When I figure out how to print from the kindle fire I won't be needing the laptop again.

----------


## Bobinovich

For anyone struggling with Windows 8 or 8.1 due to the significant changes from previous versions, it is possible to download 3rd party Start menus (some free) which also disable the smart corners, Metro 'tiled' interface, etc. and makes it feel much more like previous Windows versions, but with the benefit of Windows 8 speed.

As for Paul's initial question, if you're running Windows Vista or 7 I'd hang off to see if Microsoft come to their senses a bit more with the next version.  They've already caved a significant amount between Windows 8 and 8.1, so I expect Windows 9 (or whatever they call it) may include further changes to give non-touch enabled computer users the consideration they should have given in the first place!!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

how much will this cost ??

----------


## i_am_normal

I have used Win8.1 for some time now on my laptop and i have noticed a faster boot up times and a faster general speed.
I recently tried the tech preview of Windows 10 and there are significant improvements so things are looking up for the new version of windows out next year.

Microsoft say that Windows 10 will be a free upgrade to anyone running Windows 8 or 8.1 or its going to be £99 for a straight upgrade from XP/Win 7

Considering that win 8.1 is currently £99 for the full OS, you may as well wait until 10 is released.

If you want to try Win 10, downlod the tech preview for free but you won't be able to dual boot and there may be driver issues so if you have a spare HD, install it on that.

----------


## phil_moonbeam

unless your computer laptop or tablet has a touchscreen win8 or 8.1 its pointless putting it on

----------


## Gronnuck

Which magazine March 2015 page 7.  “Windows 10 is to be offered free to any customers currently running Windows 7, Windows 8.1 or Windows 8.2.”  The article goes on to say, “Microsoft has said that Windows 10 will be free, provided the upgrade is installed in the first year after launch (late 2015).  But you might want to wait before you upgrade, to let any teething problems settle down.”
I'm currently running Windows 7 and chose not to upgrade yet because of the dismal reviews of Windows 8.1 and 8.2.

----------

